

Nuclear fusion breakthrough raises hopes for ultimate green energy source - rjknight
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/feb/12/nuclear-fusion-breakthrough-green-energy-source

======
lutusp
Title: "Nuclear fusion breakthrough raises hopes for ultimate green energy
source"

As usual in science journalism, the article's content flatly contradicts its
title. The described result is not remotely a breakthrough, and it doesn't
measurably raise hope for a green energy source, and nuclear fusion is not the
"ultimate" green energy source -- there are many equivalent candidate sources
that meet that description.

Imagine a science journalist writing a headline after being forced to take a
truth drug -- "Scientists report an interesting result caused by tweaking
their ignition experiment."

------
noibl
I found this article to be more informative:

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/giant-leap-for-
nuclea...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/giant-leap-for-nuclear-
fusion-as-scientists-get-more-energy-out-than-fuel-put-in/)

